# 50,000 windfall (after tax paid...) What should I do with it



## Big Maggie (23 Feb 2005)

Hi Guys,
I am expecting a windfall of 50K  nett in the very near future.
I am 50, with a pension that I only started 10 years ago.  It has around 70 k in it.

I am tempted to look at property investment, because I do have some disposable income (mortgage 3 years to run, circa 25k left outstanding, payments 600 per month) 

Would I be mad to take on a mortgage for an investment property - would be able to meet repayments on current salary and get the loan OK....

or should I do something else with the money....??
All suggestions or thoughts welcome...
Thanks


----------

